# ocean view or va beach pier??



## bigyela (May 17, 2011)

thinking about taking my 9 yr. old out on a pier this saturday.

any news on these piers, what's biting?

thanks
vaughn


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Whiting off and on at VB pier, very off and on though.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

I would go to Buckroe. Much more kid friendly in my opinion than either of those piers. Also, they do not allow alcohol on that pier which helps to keep things calmer.


----------



## odu55 (Jan 16, 2010)

OV PIER...if your looking to catch alot of fish regardless of size. Me and a buddy went today from 5-7 and easily caught over 20 fish in that 2 hour time. Including a 13" floundo 3 small (less than 10") trout, and more croaker, spot, and roundheads then we could keep count of. Top&Bottom rigs with squid on both hooks...cast out let sit for about a min and real slowly back in... sounds weird but we pretty much caught a fish every cast, not even a exaggeration. Good luck


----------



## bigyela (May 17, 2011)

thanks fellas, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2009)

My son and some friends fished the VB pier Monday and caught 12 blues and some small croakers, spot, and whiting.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I don’t think you have a problem at either pier they both have their own personalities.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Something to consider as well is Buckroe has lower rails and "even Lower" sections every 30 feet or so just for our "little" anglers! My kids love that feature! Alcohol isn't allowed on Buckroe but for SOME reason the trash cans on the end of the pier are full of those "Empty" beer cans that aren't allowed!
JB


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sure those low section accomodate the "little" anglers well but what they are really for is wheelchair/handicap.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

> I'm sure those low section accomodate the "little" anglers well but what they are really for is wheelchair/handicap.


Yeah probably right


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

*Pier*

I want to share a story regarding alcohol. Believe me I have nothing against drinking but...... My new girlfriend and two kids went to the pier during Spring Break. We ignored the no alchol postings and went out and had a grand time catching croakers and catfish, the kids had ball. Two hours into it, she topples over over in her chair and starts berating the kids. What is going on?? WTF. She was drunk! She is staggering all over the place and it was a blowing wind in the dark ( aorund 10 pm). I thinking that she's going to fall over and I'll be left with two kids, how do i explain this? I told the kids it was time to get Mom off the pier, quickly. I would come back for the gear later. We struggled to get to the car and as she fought us to wait in the car for me to get my gear. She got pissed and started wondering down the middle of the highway in the dark not having any idea where she was. I chased her with two kids, and got her subdued in the car long enough to get my gear. she puked the whole way home and was not right until 3 pm the next day. Short story long. No alcohol on the pier! She only remembers part of the fishing trip.


----------



## bigyela (May 17, 2011)

well went ocean view, caught some spot,croaker,crabs, trout. all small, more or less baitfish.
the pier is ok, not for me though. my daughter had fun with the fish.

i'm going to look into some surf spots next.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

psunmd said:


> I want to share a story regarding alcohol. Believe me I have nothing against drinking but...... My new girlfriend and two kids went to the pier during Spring Break. We ignored the no alchol postings and went out and had a grand time catching croakers and catfish, the kids had ball. Two hours into it, she topples over over in her chair and starts berating the kids. What is going on?? WTF. She was drunk! She is staggering all over the place and it was a blowing wind in the dark ( aorund 10 pm). I thinking that she's going to fall over and I'll be left with two kids, how do i explain this? I told the kids it was time to get Mom off the pier, quickly. I would come back for the gear later. We struggled to get to the car and as she fought us to wait in the car for me to get my gear. She got pissed and started wondering down the middle of the highway in the dark not having any idea where she was. I chased her with two kids, and got her subdued in the car long enough to get my gear. she puked the whole way home and was not right until 3 pm the next day. Short story long. No alcohol on the pier! She only remembers part of the fishing trip.


I drink like a fish....never when I fish.(weekend trips only). Geezzz, you still have that drive home. Be safe...Let everyone else be safe. JMHO.


----------

